# Pinehurst is gorgeous right now



## jetdog9 (Jul 12, 2007)

I suppose it pretty much always is, but I did the Skyline/Redwood/Pinehurst loop a couple times yesterday and it's gorgeous riding through Canyon right now. Once with sunglasses on and once with them off, which was interesting. Redwoods, ferns, running water sounds, etc. 

BTW, has anybody ridden Cull Canyon to the end and back lately? Wondering how that road is.


----------



## rockridge (Nov 17, 2004)

*Pinehurst or Painhurst*

You have to respect someone who goes up Pinehurst aka Painhurst twice in one day


----------



## vwvapor (Jun 11, 2009)

The last time I rode to the end of Cull Canyon was 7/25/11. Other than the first stretch that was getting repaved, the road was fine. The condition was similar to the stretch of road leading into Palomares. Not sure of the current condition though.

I was also doing a Redwood/Skyline/Pinehurst loop 7/30/11 afternoon. Definitely a great spot to ride! :thumbsup:


----------



## jetdog9 (Jul 12, 2007)

rockridge said:


> You have to respect someone who goes up Pinehurst aka Painhurst twice in one day


I started on the loop so the legs were fresh, and the compact crank helps of course. Definitely not setting any land speed records. I wanted to see what the ride was like in both directions, so I did one clockwise loop and one counterclockwise loop and interestingly my times were about equal on both. I think I preferred counter.



vwvapor said:


> The last time I rode to the end of Cull Canyon was 7/25/11. Other than the first stretch that was getting repaved, the road was fine. The condition was similar to the stretch of road leading into Palomares. Not sure of the current condition though.


Thanks for the info, sounds worth a go.


----------



## rockridge (Nov 17, 2004)

*Rock around the Clock*

Clockwise meaning down Pinehurst and Counter meaning up?


----------



## rhauft (Aug 8, 2006)

I live about 2mi. from the top of Redwood/Skyline so if its not raining, you'll probably find me somewhere on "the loop".


----------



## masornia925 (Jan 14, 2011)

i've always heard of this loop and decided to drive around it to check it out and it was amazing! Def plan to ride it soon, any suggestions on whether i should try clockwise vs counter for my first time, or should i ask which way has the easiest climbs? ; )


----------



## jetdog9 (Jul 12, 2007)

It's short enough you can probably do it both directions, the loop is just about 13 miles on the dot. I enjoyed counter-clockwise (up the steep part of Pinehurst, I believe, were you come out on top at Skyline) more. In either direction I think you get a decent amount of climbing (and descending).


----------



## smoo (Sep 20, 2007)

This is my favourite ride from Berkeley (I'm not local but I'm based here this summer). I come up tunnel, do the Skyline/Redwood/Pinehurst loop and then finish by going over Grizzly Peak and down Euclid.

For some reason I've always done the loop counter-clockwise. Someone recommended that direction to me when I first arrived (something about adverse cambers on some of the corners if you do it the other way) and I've been enjoying getting familiar with it. That last steep part of Pinehurst just before the junction with Skyline is a real lungbuster! The bit that really gets me though is the long, straightish bit of Pinehurst after the junction with Canyon and before it starts ramping up. I guess it's the very slight upwards slope, or the road surface, or the prevailing wind or something, but it always seems like a real slog. I'm always glad when it starts going up hill properly and I feel that the energy I'm putting in is actually getting me somewhere... I guess that bit must be more fun in the other direction.


----------



## masornia925 (Jan 14, 2011)

Just rode up Wildcat Canyon to Grizzly Peak/Skyline and down Pinehurst for the first time, must say climbing was tough for me, but descending Pinehurst was a blast!


----------



## smoo (Sep 20, 2007)

You might have passed me going in the other direction. Dedacciai Scuro RS in red & white with "Alpina Giro" decals, Bell Volt helmet in BMC colours...


----------



## jetdog9 (Jul 12, 2007)

smoo said:


> The bit that really gets me though is the long, straightish bit of Pinehurst after the junction with Canyon and before it starts ramping up. I guess it's the very slight upwards slope, or the road surface, or the prevailing wind or something, but it always seems like a real slog. I'm always glad when it starts going up hill properly and I feel that the energy I'm putting in is actually getting me somewhere...


I know exactly what you mean. For me, it looks like you're going downhill when you're actually going uphill. I actually stopped to check my bike and make sure nothing was wrong like something stuck in the brakes because it didn't feel right. Then when I did the lap in the other direction and cruised downhill I realized what the deal was.


----------



## jjmurch1 (Nov 16, 2002)

Just road cull canyon this week. All the road work is done and painted. They did a great job and no loose gravel left on the road.


----------



## SSRider (Sep 25, 2007)

beautiful day to go for a ride...beautiful!

Bike Ride Profile near Oakland | Times and Records | Strava


----------



## kophinos (Sep 2, 2011)

I recently moved to the area and this has become my daily route.


----------



## TravisBikes56 (Sep 2, 2011)

I know this is sort of an old thread.. But starting September 6th, there's gonna be some chip seal work on this area right around Pinehurst. I think road work is supposed to last through the 26th


----------



## kophinos (Sep 2, 2011)

oh no! i'll have to find a new route.


----------



## rzims (Nov 15, 2005)

One of my favorite loops is from CV out Redwood to pinehurst, up to skyline, down skyline through the zoo then back over lake chabot road to the beginning.
This is the route I was doing the saturday before last when I hit some gravel going down pinehurst and went down....broke my collarbone.....
The area through the redwoods in the morning is gorgeous!


----------



## kophinos (Sep 2, 2011)

did you hit gravel on big or little pinehurst? were you on the shoulder or in the lane?


----------



## rzims (Nov 15, 2005)

I hit gravel on the downhill after the first climb from Redwood. I was in the lane on a sharp right hand corner then slid over to the opposite shoulder....(went from shoulder to shoulder sliding on my shoulder)


----------



## kophinos (Sep 2, 2011)

that is unfortunate, i wish you a speedy recovery. hope your bike made it out fairly unscathed.


----------



## rzims (Nov 15, 2005)

yes, I'm on the mend and thankfully, the bike seems to be pretty much ok. Rashed brake lever and bars - evidently carbon bars don't respnd well to sliding across asphalt 
Thanks 

In an attempt to get back on topic - sorry for the derail - I love riding pinehurst in teh summer. It's always nice and cool through the redwoods...


----------



## kophinos (Sep 2, 2011)

i certainly hope that the chip seal work doesn't ruin the quality of the roads.


----------



## IRMB (Jul 15, 2008)

kophinos said:


> i certainly hope that the chip seal work doesn't ruin the quality of the roads.


I was huntin roadies the other day on my 35 pound free ride bike. Did two loops on pinehurst, stomping roadies like grapes.

POW BAM BOOM!


----------



## kophinos (Sep 2, 2011)

IRMB said:


> I was huntin roadies the other day on my 35 pound free ride bike. Did two loops on pinehurst, stomping roadies like grapes.
> 
> POW BAM BOOM!


good for you, would you like a cookie?


----------



## IRMB (Jul 15, 2008)

kophinos said:


> good for you, would you like a cookie?


No, judging by how you were "climbing" the other day, I'd say you better keep those to yourself!


----------

